# Uber Lies



## UBERXTRA (Jun 29, 2014)

Screen shot from Uber's ad to recuit drivers. They lie! lol

5-20%? I never saw anything less than 20%.

No fees? How about $520 a year for the phone that you cannot drive without?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

It would be nice to use my own phone and not pay ... However after next week I will be using that to run Lyft while Uber runs on their phone. If they both go off at once I guess I go to the highest bidder lol!


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, they don't charge a _monthly_ fee, so I guess they're telling the truth there.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> Well, they don't charge a _monthly_ fee, so I guess they're telling the truth there.


Yep and your gonna make more money with the 20 percent cut in pay too


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

I do sidecar and uber but dropping uber not worth it to many pay cuts


----------



## MJP (Jul 1, 2014)

what's the $40 monthly fee for data then?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/work...aign-to-counter-this-race-to-the-bottom.1918/


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

MJP said:


> what's the $40 monthly fee for data then?


They won't understand, they are the McDonalds youth.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Well I hope you'd understand...that'll be a good start. 
Thanx!


----------



## ILFOrlandoDriver (Aug 15, 2014)

I know in Orlando, they have waived the phone fee. But it just started here


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

The part at the bottom bothers me the most ... I will NOT have someone's furry animal shedding in my clean vehicle. In my cab OK fine IF it's a service animal ... otherwise I tell them up front if it sheds it a 10$ cleaning fee ... since with uber my rating would suffer, I would claim my own disability (allergies) and do a no charge cancel and act all sorry about it!


----------



## SeahawkTim (Apr 29, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> The part at the bottom bothers me the most ... I will NOT have someone's furry animal shedding in my clean vehicle. In my cab OK fine IF it's a service animal ... otherwise I tell them up front if it sheds it a 10$ cleaning fee ... since with uber my rating would suffer, I would claim my own disability (allergies) and do a no charge cancel and act all sorry about it!


At which point Uber would deactivate you for not complying with the American Disabilities Act.

I've had one service animal in the six months I've driven. The dog was perfectly well behaved, didn't shed or leave a mess. That's the reason why they're service animals; they're trained not to be a nuisance.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

MJP said:


> what's the $40 monthly fee for data then?


It is actually a per week fee. It is $10 per week for the "data feed", or in other words the use of their own limited iPhone 4. Since all but one month have more than 28 days, the fee comes to $42.86 or $44.26 a month depending on 30 or 31 days.


----------



## A1984 (Aug 15, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> It is actually a per week fee. It is $10 per week for the "data feed", or in other words the use of their own limited iPhone 4. Since all but one month have more than 28 days, the fee comes to $42.86 or $44.26 a month depending on 30 or 31 days.


OC_DriverX, you post a lot of interesting stuff, any chance of sharing some wisdom on the UberX on Strike thread?


----------



## UberXBoston (Aug 13, 2014)

SeahawkTim said:


> At which point Uber would deactivate you for not complying with the American Disabilities Act.
> 
> I've had one service animal in the six months I've driven. The dog was perfectly well behaved, didn't shed or leave a mess. That's the reason why they're service animals; they're trained not to be a nuisance.


They train dogs not to shed! Holy crap!


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> It is actually a per week fee. It is $10 per week for the "data feed", or in other words the use of their own limited iPhone 4. Since all but one month have more than 28 days, the fee comes to $42.86 or $44.26 a month depending on 30 or 31 days.


Or $520/12=$43.3333 Average.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

my phone please
then I save 40 a month


----------



## BrianA (Aug 1, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> my phone please
> then I save 40 a month


There is a driver app now for your iphone. Search the forum for the chatter about it.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

BrianA said:


> There is a driver app now for your iphone. Search the forum for the chatter about it.


ok will try to find it many thanks


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

found it
I'm a 4F not 4S
will see about that later at at and t
meanwhile, gotta read some scripts
I usually do it in the car but i'm home with no uber phone app working so feet up....
popcorn in hand....
here.
we.
go.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

BrianA said:


> There is a driver app now for your iphone. Search the forum for the chatter about it.


Hi&#8230;..there's a driver app available for personal phones?&#8230;&#8230;I did a forum search for "driver app" with no relevant answers.

Can you fill me in?

Thanks


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Woody Mornings said:


> Hi&#8230;..there's a driver app available for personal phones?&#8230;&#8230;I did a forum search for "driver app" with no relevant answers.
> 
> Can you fill me in?
> 
> Thanks


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-app-for-drivers-now-available.1923/#post-17569


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks chi!!!!!!


----------

